# Findlay reservoir #2 trolling for walleye



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Anybody do any good trolling for walleyes out of findlay reservoir 2 last fall or summer? If so whats good to use for cacthing walleye?


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

although i dont have a boat to troll, i did get several smaller walleye along the shoreline by the dock and at the inlet structure at the southeast corner on rooster tails this fall. ive also gotten walleye on rooster tails while goin 4 white bass in fremont on several occasions. mayb ud wanna give those a try?


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok worth a shot thanks.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

if the walleye arent biting then surely you ought to catch at least something trolling a rooster tail around! those are by far one of my favorite go to lures simply because it seems that just about anything will hit them. ive also gotten catfish on them a lot in the sandusky river while smallmouth fishing in tiffin so maybe you find a big catfish down there too.


----------



## dirtydawg75 (Jun 2, 2009)

Well Dipper, i wouldn't call it good. Seems we caught everything but walleyes. Your best bet would be to troll on the highest setting , open your mouth and stick your head in the water. You'll probably catch a few big ones that way! lol HAHAHA. Just joking good buddy. We'll get 'em this year. Fish on!


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't have any experience at Findlay, but trolled a similar upground reservoir near Lima several times last year. We never found the size of fish we were looking for, but caught several smaller fish. We caught fish on #5 Shad Raps, Bandit 200 Series cranks, Bomber Model A's and crawler harnesses behind Big Jon mini-divers. We didn't start until mid-June, and were able to catch fish by trolling around the perimeter (sometimes bouncing the crankbaits off the rocks) in the evenings until probably early July. We did best when trolling along the windblown banks, which was sometimes difficult because the reservoir is limited to electric motors only. I also tried it a couple of times in the fall with no luck. The water level was probably 8-10' lower at that time than it was when we caught fish earlier in the year.

I've been told that night time is a good time to use the same tactics, but I haven't tried it much past dark yet.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Keep an eye on your line as I have tried trolling Roostertails several times and they put a awful twist in the line. I troll findlay regularly best bet is a slow troll with a harness and crawler just out in the middle of the res. I do troll the shoreline with a rapala on the shore side and hot n tot on the deeper side of the boat. The shoreline troll used to produce heavy for me but not the past 2 or 3 years, just crappie, White bass and occasional Cat but always a good time on a summer evening. Used to get bunches of Walleye and Smallmouth but not anymore. But let us know if you do anygood.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

i caught well over 200 walleye out of there last spring. Me and and buddy fished there every night from may 1st to mid june from 6pm to 2am. Trolled nothing but rip stiks or wally divers. And from time to time worm harnesses. But troll close!!!! And when i say close i mean where you can touch your rod tip to the bank and your prop almost hits rocks. Sounds crazy i know but we absolutly slaughtered walleye last season doing this.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

if youre that close to shore with a boat then would casting from shore work well too? my ship date for boot camp is gonna be pushed back til fall so ill be fishin this summer!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

a small jig or roostertail is great off the shoreline in the evenings late spring to fall. Mainly white bass or crappie but always targeting Walleye and the others are just lucky. I like being near the big rocks, walk around the res and you will know what I mean, some areas have bigger rocks than others. but this is spread around the whole res, big rocks + wind in your face = Walleye,Trolling just covers more water.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

yup i know what you mean by bigger rocks and i caught several of the 6-10 inch walleye you told me about in the fall with rooster tails while targeting white bass. my friends prolly gettin a boat now so might have to try some trolling.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Last year I fished the reservoir with bottom bouncers and crawlers with not much luck. Hopefully with everyones tips maybe get some walleye. Thanks again.


----------

